# my quilted pumpkin wallhanging !!!



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

gosh, this was FUN !!!!! 


















got the pattern free here.....
www.freepatterns.com


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I like it, Miz Mary! 

I'm still working on hand appliqueing the stems, tendrils and leaves on my pumpkin project. I think it might be done by next fall!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice - I really like what you've done.

Now I'll have to check out the site.

Angie


----------



## short farmer (Oct 16, 2006)

NICE JOB, HAVE YOU BEEN QUILTING LONG? GETTING READY TO START MY FIRST PROJECT A COUPLE OF SMALL CHRISTMAS WALL HANGINGS, ONLY PRAY THAT MINE TURN OUT HALF AS NICE AS YOURS. :angel:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

short farmer said:


> NICE JOB, HAVE YOU BEEN QUILTING LONG? GETTING READY TO START MY FIRST PROJECT A COUPLE OF SMALL CHRISTMAS WALL HANGINGS, ONLY PRAY THAT MINE TURN OUT HALF AS NICE AS YOURS. :angel:


I have been quilting about 5 years - taught myself from the internet !!! I have lots of mistakes......oh well !! I enjoy it too much to care !!! Where in Oregon are you ?! I am in Rainier ......THANK YOU everybody - we are our own worst critics - your positive comments are the only place I get them - living with 2 males - they dont get "pretty " !!!!!!!!!! Everybody should show what they have accomplished - its a big deal !!!!!!!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Miz Mary,

Your pumpkin quilt is so pretty. I love anything with pumpkins on it. Well, really, anything pertaining to fall. LOL I am so fortunate. I just have my dh here, but he always compliments me on my projects. In fact, several times he has helped me pick out border fabric for quilts. He has a good eye for color. 

Winona


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Adorable, what a great combination of fabrics! Did you do the applique by hand or machine?


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Mary it's soooo pretty! I made one just like it last year! I'd post a picture of mine but don't know how.
Karen in Indiana


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I think I figured out how to do pictures. Here's the one I made








karen in Indiana


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Karen - your's is so very nice also.
Thanks for sharing with us.

Angie


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Miz Mary said:


> ITHANK YOU everybody - we are our own worst critics - your positive comments are the only place I get them - living with 2 males - they dont get "pretty " !!!!!!!!!! Everybody should show what they have accomplished - its a big deal !!!!!!!


I quit showing DH my work after I showed him a wallhanging I had finished and his only comment was, "It's not your best work". So us quilters will just have to admire each others!
karen in Indiana


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

CJ - machine applique !!!
Karen - THAT IS BEAUTIFUL !!!! 
I used all scraps, it was FUN !!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

These are very pretty! I'm feeling an urge to make one for myself now.

Miz Mary...how do you get yours to hang sideways on the wall like that? 

(Just teasing!)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Karen, yours looks great too! What a neat pattern that is.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Both of these are beautiful!!!!
You both did are great job !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Ravenlost said:


> Miz Mary...how do you get yours to hang sideways on the wall like that?
> 
> (Just teasing!)


DUCK TAPE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

That's beautiful! Now I have fall decor envy...

Patty


----------



## Chickadee_42us (Jan 24, 2003)

As CJ states great color combination on the fabrics! Love the fun look of your pumpkin project! 

Roxann


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I like both of the quilts. Now I want to do one too!! I have got to finish some of my other projects before I start this one. I really am trying to disipline myself to get some of them done.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Beautiful wall hangings!!!!


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!

I started a fall wall hanging a few weeks ago. Very simple, just something to keep me occupied in doctor waiting rooms, my first attempt at hand piecing. But you know what? If I'm lucky, I might get it done by NEXT fall.  All you ladies who actually complete seasonal projects in time to actually use them have my deepest respect.


----------

